# New York City Summer 2016



## Saransh Grover (Jul 11, 2016)

The competition is up on wca. You can register here: https://www.cubingusa.com/NewYorkCitySummer2016/index.php

*Date : September 10th 2016
Events: *2x2- 5x5, 7x7 , Skewb , OH. *Tentative: 3x3 BLD*

There is a 100 competitor limit so please register as soon as you can.

Cheers!


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sweet, might just go to this.

Also, four competitions in the five boroughs this year? Awesome.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sq-1 please?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 11, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Sweet, might just go to this.
> 
> Also, four competitions in the five boroughs this year? Awesome.


That moment when you realize that one city has a population higher than your entire state...


----------



## Saransh Grover (Jul 11, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Sweet, might just go to this.
> 
> Also, four competitions in the five boroughs this year? Awesome.


The year isn't over yet! 


StachuK1992 said:


> Sq-1 please?


Couldn't do since Fantastic Manhattan already has 3 rounds


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 11, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> That moment when you realize that one city has a population higher than your entire state...


How ya doin?


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jul 12, 2016)

After a short delay (sorry!), registration is open and appears to be working. Register (and pay!) soon before it fills up!


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

A cool announcement from The Cubicle!
If you purchase something from our site, and would like to pick it up at the competition, we can do that for you!

Here's how it works:
1. Purchase something from our site.
2. Write in the order comments that you would like to pick it up at New York Summer.
3. Send me your order number, and I will reimburse/refund your shipping cost.
4. Mention your order number to vending staff at New York Summer, and they will give you your puzzles!

You can save on shipping costs, and have your puzzles ready to enjoy!
This is because we won't be carrying our whole stock obviously, and if you would like to have something that we aren't carrying, then this service is for you!


----------

